# How would you spend money on Hymer A Class security?



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello,

Just bought a 2002 B574 and thinking how to keep it secure. 
Which is the most common means of entry for thieves?
Perhaps an alternative question is what are the items at the top of the list to improve the security?
There is a Cat 1 alarm fitted.

Thanks,

Geoff.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Geoff,

There is only one answer and you won't like it. 

No matter how secure you make your van, if a thief wants to get in - he or they will.

If you add extra locking devices they will only cause more damage to the door - window or whatever. These professionals can gain entry to any vehicle on the road.

It is all down to luck whither a thief picks on your van or someone elses. Make it more difficult for them by parking in open spaces in car parks rather than next to or between other vehicles. Never leave it in a back street or any other out of the way place, it is all down to common sense.

Make sure all valuables are secure in the van by hiding them in out of the way places, although where is an out of the way place? only you know your van.

I'm sorry this is not the answer that you want, but it is a true account of the facts.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi geoff

the number of MHs stolen to order by the expert thieves is a drop in the ocean and as drew says they are hard to beat :twisted: 

the most common crime MHers suffer from, other than dealer ripoff :lol: , is theft from the van. 

i try to have several layers of security. the theory being that the least qualified scroat who smashes your cab door window will run away when he finds he can't open the door and the alarm is sounding.

if a better qualified scroat disables the alarm and gets in one or more immobilisers will prevent the van being driven away.

if a top class scroat bypasses all your security devices then it's the immobiliser that can be activated by phone. if an elite scroat winches the MH onto another veh it's down to the tracking device.

i rely on Vanbitz for my van's electronic security and Essenjay for the locks.

good luck

mike


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Geoff

Your MH is quite possibly the second most expensive item you own, next to your house. So treat it accordingly. Your house probably has a decent alarm system and pretty secure locks on doors and windows, with a bell box outside and double-glazed doors with five-point locks etc.
I reckon that deterrent is the best form of defence. If your MH looks to be well protected, the aforementioned scroat will avoid it like the plague. As said before if the Pros want it, they'll 'ave it.
Mine has deadlocks fitted to all doors which are visible outside and will tell the local yob he is going to have a bit of a job to get in, with something more to deal with than normal car / van door locks. He is probably quite familiar with car / van locks, having done this many times before, but deadlocks will present him with a new problem. Not what he wants when he is in a hurry.

My alarm system is a Vanbitz Strikeback which has LEDs visible outside front and back and on the dashboard as well. Again a visible deterrent from outside, therefore he knows that if he DOES get in, there is going to be an almighty row.
These are expensive items to fit, but I'm sure the principles can be applied to other cheaper systems, with the object being to deter the opportunist from even considering your MH.

If it looks like he is in for a rough ride, he will hopefully go elsewhere and ply his grimy trade where easier pickings are available.

Hope this helps

Phil


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

Hi Phil
Would like to know what kind of deadlocks you have fitted to your wagon
Do you recommend them ??
and where can one get them Price ??
ousty


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Geoff,
No matter how secure you make your van, if they want to get in they will.
I have a 694 and had some one get in using keys, I found the cheapest way is to buy a safe for your valuables and use not only a crook lock on your steering wheel but also a lockable steel cable like the type used on bikes, it cant be cut using a hacksaw or bolt cutters, it would take to much time and would be to much hassle.
Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

all good advice; we have a safe, and an alarm / immobilser fitted. I also have a padlock to fit to my Isri driver's seat I can lock in in the flat position & nobody can sit in the driver's seat & drive it away - I also leave the cab curtain open to show the seat position & padlock in place.

see below


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

make sure good ins. company and it's covered  then, oh well, don't worry :roll: 

simon


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

One thing you could do is make a removable wooden frame to fit in the passenger sliding window to stop it being slid open, easy to make & hopefully a visual deterrent too, apart from the fitted alarm system I've also got a small home made alarm which will operate if this sliding window is opened more than quarter of an inch.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

I agree with Vicdicdoc. that's where they got into mine. I've got a wood piece that won;t let the window slide


----------

